

Can you hack the 1.2 million Ziggo WifiSpots? - HomebrewCC
http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2680/Economie/article/detail/3677424/2014/06/23/Ziggo-wil-WifiSpots-laten-hacken.dhtml

======
HomebrewCC
Here's the Google Translate link:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.volkskrant.nl%2Fvk%2Fnl%2F2680%2FEconomie%2Farticle%2Fdetail%2F3677424%2F2014%2F06%2F23%2FZiggo-
wil-WifiSpots-laten-hacken.dhtml)

